# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Can a Bumble Bee Toad be in the same terrarium with a Fire Belly Toad?

## jersey chuck

Can a Bumble Bee Toad be in the same terrarium with a Fire Belly Toad?

----------


## bshmerlie

Mixing species is definately not a good idea, especially with fire belly toads.  Please check out the thread called "mixing species" we are currently having under new posts. One of the guys has a link with many awful things that have happend to various pets that are mixed in with each other.

----------


## Jace

Fire-Belly toads are toxic and it is definitely recommended to not mix any species of frogs and toads.

----------


## Kurt

YouTube - Kinetic Typography - Dr. Cox says NO[/URL]

Both species are toxic, one is semi-aquatic and big enough to eat the other and the other drowns easily. One eat crickets, the other fruit flies.

----------


## 1beataway

Kurt, you should post that video more.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

Absolutely awesome, Kurt!

----------


## Kurt

I thought Percival Ulyssess Cox, MD was the guy to turn to in this case.

----------


## mikebannon

hahahah! love the video :Big Applause:

----------

